# Forum > Technical > Board/Site Issues > Site Issue Link to latest comic

## acwest

I was wondering if it would be possible to have a stable link to the latest comic? Currently, I have a link that I update manually that points at the next comic, which doesn't work until that comic exists, at which point I update it to point to the next one...

----------


## Rawhide

Use: https://www.giantitp.com/comics/ootslatest.html
Or subscribe to the RSS: https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots.rss
Or follow the twitter: https://twitter.com/RichBurlew

----------

